# alcohol



## Flatlander (Aug 31, 2004)

alcohol funny cartoony stickman thing


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 31, 2004)

too funny.


----------



## TigerWoman (Aug 31, 2004)

Ditto, liked the kung fu guy the most... 

They didn't include drinking and shoveling your drive in Minnesota. Eventually you DO freeze!
TW


----------



## Gary Crawford (Aug 31, 2004)

Hehe!!


----------



## Raewyn (Aug 31, 2004)

flatlander said:
			
		

> alcohol funny cartoony stickman thing


 Aint that the truth!!!!! Real Funny


----------



## TKD USA (Aug 31, 2004)

Never put a clip like that on ever again you ca kill someone 
I,m still laughing as I type this


----------



## someguy (Sep 1, 2004)

hehe that was great.  But I shouldn't have looked.  I'm in a library.


----------



## OUMoose (Sep 1, 2004)

:roflmao:  :roflmao:


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Sep 1, 2004)

Nice!


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 1, 2004)

...that guy could dance better than me even when I'm not inebriated..


----------



## bignick (Sep 1, 2004)

good stuff...reminds me about two nights ago a drunk guy ripped the water fountain out of the wall and then couldn't understand why campus security showed up and why he was gonna get in trouble


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 1, 2004)

I don't have a drinking problem...I drink, I get drunk - no problem!


----------



## OUMoose (Sep 2, 2004)

2 hands 1 mouth... THAT'S a drinking problem!!


----------



## AaronLucia (Sep 2, 2004)

No alcoholic drinking for me.


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 2, 2004)

OUMoose said:
			
		

> 2 hands 1 mouth... THAT'S a drinking problem!!


  Nah.....open wider.


----------



## Silat Student (Sep 5, 2004)

I only have a problem with drinking when a bit of blood sneaks into my alchohol stream.


----------

